# Seamonkey won't install extensions



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 29, 2012)

I use www/seamonkey and www/firefox as my browsers and always install them through ports. firefox works without flaw and I can install any and all extensions or themes I choose, but when I attempt to install extensions or themes to seamonkey it fails, by clicking the install extension button not doing anything, or with an XML error like this when I attempted to install dictionary.com as an internet search engine today on my laptop:


```
This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.

<SearchPlugin>
 <os:ShortName>Dictionary
 </os:ShortName><os:Description>Dictionary.com
 </os:Description><os:InputEncoding>ISO-8859-1
 </os:InputEncoding><os:Image width="16" height="16">
  data:image/
  icon;base64,AAABAAEAEBAQAAAAAAAoAQAAFgAAACgAAAAQAAAAIAAAAAEABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD
  ///8A//f3APfv5wDv59YA3t69AN7GpQDOvYwAxqVrALWUUgC1jEIApXs5AK2EMQCUayEApXMQAJRrCAAAAAAAzepneK \ 
  pD3dzO7CIiAAnu7e7u7u7nDe7tzu7tdiAu7u7KdiAiZwzu7MICad6CBe7uyt7uggZAjuzO7oIlpgMFnM7CIq5QeQICo \ 
  wKu0gnQXshCnuoCzkDe7c7u6V3uSO7uzu7u7u7u7uzO7u7u7u7u7s7u7u7u7u7szMzMzMzMzMwAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA \ 
  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
 </os:Image>
 <SearchForm>http://dictionary.reference.com/</SearchForm>
 <os:Url type="text/html" method="GET" template="http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/{searchTerms}">
</os:Url></SearchPlugin>

( \ line breaks added so as not to blow out page)
```

JavaScript is enabled and software installation permission is also enabled. I have two different machines running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 and this happens on each machine. The only difference in the two machines is that on my PC I still have dictionary.com and thesaurus.com installed as search engines from several releases back, but all my other extensions have disappeared and I can't install any new ones. On my laptop I don't have any old extensions still installed and can't install any new ones. I've been having this problem for the past 3-4 version releases over the past few months on both machines.

There was a new version of seamonkey put out over the past 24 hours and I've been using the same method to install the new version each time. Before installing it from ports I have been using `# make deinstall` to remove the old version first, then `# make install clean` thinking I could get a fresh start by not using the `# portupgrade seamonkey` command like I usually do with everything, including firefox. The new version of firefox installs without problems on both machines. 

I've always been able to use it in the past without problems but without the extensions it's not worth using at all. I asked another member and they stated they don't have a problem with getting extensions installed on their box. Does anyone have any idea what might be the problem or how to correct it?

I started seamonkey through xterm to see if it would give me any additional error information when attempting to install an extension but it didn't.


----------

